# root beer and cigars?



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

most of the time i have a coke and makers or a bottle of wine with a smoke so tonight i decided to try something different and had a plain old bottle of mugs rootbeer with an IT cameroon legend maduro. and guess what it was pretty good. i thought at first it sounded kinda disgusting but the sugar of the rootbeer and the spicyness of the IT complemented each other very well. just thought i would let you know.

rob


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

one of my faves with a cigar. just a different kind of coke, i guess. just find them to go well with a cigar.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I keep hearing about root beer and cigars. Gonna have to try it. Doubt if it will replace my martini though.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

if not root beer, dr. pepper works pretty well with them too if your a fan of it.


----------



## kkc (Jul 11, 2006)

Root beer and cigars? Good combination, I've tried it! I'll have to try the Dr Pepper...maybe tonight! I've tried Baileys Irish Cream and Kahlua, also a chocolate liquor...good with a maduro.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

now we are going to have to find the perfect matches between different types of rootbeer and cigars

next i think i'll try an IBC and my LGC R series


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I think root beer is the best soft drink to compliment cigars..

My favorate is still coffee.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Which is a better complement to the cigar? Barq's, A&W, or IBC?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

i had mug last night but on thursday i think i will try IBC and see how it goes. i will have a couple with the LGCr #6 maddie


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

smokinpoke said:


> i had mug last night but on thursday i think i will try IBC and see how it goes. i will have a couple with the LGCr #6 maddie


IBC is the only one I drink...


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

not a huge fan of IBC. not sure why. my drink of choice is Goose Island. made here in chicago, so i'm not sure how available it is elsewhere. and i'm not really sure how they made the jump from brewski to root brewski either..?..?


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Andyman said:


> I think root beer is the best soft drink to compliment cigars..
> 
> My favorate is still coffee.


:tpd:
In a general sense at least. Some cigars I like with certain beverages.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

A&W is good, but Dr Pepper is still my fav


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

al two said:


> not a huge fan of IBC. not sure why. my drink of choice is Goose Island. made here in chicago, so i'm not sure how available it is elsewhere. and i'm not really sure how they made the jump from brewski to root brewski either..?..?


most brewers switched from making beer to root beer during prohibition.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Usually rotate several diet sodas with my smokes on week nights when I don't want to have any alcohol. Best RB I've probably had is Dr. Brown's which I've only seen in one 40's style deli near downtown. I think those are mostly sold in the east coast.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

smokinpoke said:


> most brewers switched from making beer to root beer during prohibition.


i do actually recall hearing that sometime before. but upon further review, goose island was founded in 1988. hmmmmmm.........


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

al two said:


> i do actually recall hearing that sometime before. but upon further review, goose island was founded in 1988. hmmmmmm.........


maybe their beer sucked?? or the owner had a change of heart all speculation of couse.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

had the IBC with the LGC r #6 maduro. couldn't wait til thursday because it was a beautiful summer night with rainstorms and 70 degree weather so i had to commit myself to smoking. unfortunately the IBC did not complement the LGC like i had anticipated so i don't give it a thumbs up or thumbs down somewhere in the middle. i am going to have to find some other rootbeers and try them with the LGC maybe that's what it was a different smoke and a different rootbeer. 

well i guess thats my new mission in life find out which rootbeer complements which cigar.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

don lino africa-tembo- and boylans rootbeer.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I really like the Henry Weinhards soft drinks. They have rootbeer, vanilla creme soda (My fav), and Orange creme (Like a 50/50 bar). All great drinks that I think would compliment different cigars in their own way..


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I can vouch for eerie yet perfect combination of root beer and mild/medium cameroon wrapped sticks. Sounds crazy, but it actually taste pretty darn good!

KASR


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

IBC, but what flavor depends on the cigar. IBC rootbeer for the spicier cigars, tends to keep the flavor going. IBC cream soda for the milder cigars, so neither overpowers the other.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I love root beer and cigars; this is a regular pairing for me. I find that alcohol screws with my pallatte too much.

My favorite is Point Root Beer 
http://www.pointbeer.com/root_beer.php

Sprecher is 2nd. 
http://www.sprecherbrewery.com/sodas.php

After that it's national brands (mug, a&w). Barqs would be at the bottom of my list.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

al two said:


> i do actually recall hearing that sometime before. but upon further review, goose island was founded in 1988. hmmmmmm.........


There's a place down here in So. Illinois that sells Goose Island and a few St. Louis brewed root beers from the tap. I think I'll pick up a few bottles of RB tonight.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Ironfreak said:


> I really like the Henry Weinhards soft drinks. They have rootbeer, vanilla creme soda (My fav), and Orange creme (Like a 50/50 bar). All great drinks that I think would compliment different cigars in their own way..


I really really like Henry Weinhards beer. When I lived in NorCal we used to get that for cheap but it was great!

to get back on to soda root beer is great with a cigar as well as cream soda. Though I like Dr. Pepper I find it terrible with a cigar


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had IBC, Barq's and Diet A&W with cigars.

I really used to like Barqs because it used to have a bite to it that I liked, but now there is no bite. I really enjoyed the IBC because it was so smooth. And I was pleasantly surprised by the Diet AW because of the Diet in front of it. I generally don't drink diet drinks, but I am trying to slim down a bit. This was good.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

A&W and the Carlos Torano Exodus 1959


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

mmmm root bear, i think i'll go out and get some tonight


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Just tried a TTT churchill maduro with a diet A&W. Not bad. I'll have to go and get some of the real stuff and see how that goes.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

RP vint 90 with stewarts. so so.


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Dr Pepper works ok(kinda sweet to) but I will have to try some A&W.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Haha!! 
Never woudl have thought a "kids drink" and " adult entertainment" woudl go hand in hand.

I love root beer, and will have to try it!!
(What ever happened to 'Hires' Rootbeer?)

What about Brio? The fruity / spiciness is sure to lend well to a dark wrapper

Gingerbeer? (not gingerale)


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Dr_Wogz said:


> Haha!!
> Never woudl have thought a "kids drink" and " adult entertainment" woudl go hand in hand.
> 
> I love root beer, and will have to try it!!
> ...


oh yeah it's good together..


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

Funny that I ran across this thread....within the last month, I have really come to enjoy a root beer with my cigar. I was never a fan of Barq's but they seem to pair well for me with a cigar.

I will drink IBC as well and I also like Stewarts. I am on a mission to find different brands to try along side a cigar. I will report back on any that I find that haven't been mentioned here.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a Mugs rootbeer & Trilogy Madura Exotic at the flying feild this past Saturday...

Good mix!!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a 5 Vegas 'A' with some A&W the other night. It was pretty good, even though A&W isn't my favorite. Too sweet for me.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

burninator said:


> I had a 5 Vegas 'A' with some A&W the other night. It was pretty good, even though A&W isn't my favorite. Too sweet for me.


Always been a big fan of root beer now i will have to try it with a cigar. Thanks for the tips


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

burninator said:


> Which is a better complement to the cigar? Barq's, A&W, or IBC?


I think you have to find your own perfect match. I have had Stewart's with one cigar and it tasted like ass. Then I had it with another and it was all good.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

I make my own rootbeet and i have never tried the two ... i am going to do that tonight..... thanks for the idea , you learn something new every day.. AB


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

bpcr said:


> I make my own rootbeet and i have never tried the two ... i am going to do that tonight..... thanks for the idea , you learn something new every day.. AB


Along those same lines, some small breweries make their own root beer. If you can find one who does, its probably better than the grocery store variety.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

growing up in new jersey we used to stop at the stewart's root beer stands. boy that was good root beer


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

After reading this old post. I tried it with a Mr. Beer Root Beer kit and I was very surprised it was a good combination with my Oliva maduro.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

A&W's diet uses vanillas as a sweetner.
I actually like the diet more than the regular..


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> A&W's diet uses vanillas as a sweetner.
> I actually like the diet more than the regular..


DingDingDing, give this man a prize. This is exactly what I like too although I did not know about the vanilla. Good info, thanks Bull.


----------



## FRANK THE TANK (Jul 19, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> A&W's diet uses vanillas as a sweetner.
> I actually like the diet more than the regular..


I like Barqs and IBC, never tried the diet kind, I'm going to have give that a try this weekend.


----------

